# Monster in box Growling



## Sssgarry (Aug 29, 2009)

you might try a search in the forums here , i got a clip of a lion roaring and growling here last year , it sounds awesome


----------



## skullboy (Sep 5, 2006)

I have one I used on mine,If you can tell me how to transfer it you are welcome to it.I am kinda a dummy with these puters.


----------



## willise (May 7, 2005)

I have one that I use for mine. I will have to dig it up for you - might take a couple of days though!


----------



## gmacted (Aug 16, 2005)

Here's a link to the sound clip I used in my MIB.

Here's a video of my completed MIB and a behind the scenes video.


----------



## Rooey (Aug 14, 2007)

*Monster In The Box*

I'll post a few videos here of my MITB Project. I agree that snarling and grunting seem to work the best. 

Here are a few links to videos of my MITB project...

YouTube - Monster Crate Video 1

YouTube - Monster Crate Video 2

Regards,

Rooey


----------



## frightrisk (Oct 30, 2008)

*Plans for MIB*

Isn't your box the one that has only 1 piston in it? Is it dual action? How do you get the rocking effect? Is it just a clever use of balance, maybe some kind of fulcrum so it can actually rock? I'm trying to get ideas for mine and I want lifting, rocking, very much like yours, with maybe adding the top lifting.


----------



## Rooey (Aug 14, 2007)

Yep, I just used one pneumatic cylinder. It's pretty much centered, but turned out to be a happy coincidence that it must be just slightly to the rear of center and ended up rocking when triggered. 

I used a 5 port, 4 way valve, and a "Nerve Center" controller from MonsterGuts.com

When I was creating the routine via the controller, I didn't always just poke the buttons, I would hold the button in for a second and then release, this gave me the rocking motion when needed, and when I wanted more jumpy actions, I triggered it more quickly.

As opposed to what I figured most people do, I actually created the routine while everything was already mounted in the box (with the lid open). That way I could really get a "feel" for how the routine was going as I was programming it.

Hope that helps. If you need more info, just let me know.

Roo


----------



## DEADicated (Sep 22, 2008)

Rooey,
How much of a throw on the cylinder did you use for that much motion? I'm doing one and am at the point of adding the pneumatics now and have different sized cylinders to work with. Great prop by the way.


----------



## Rooey (Aug 14, 2007)

As I recall, it was a beefy cylinder as far as bore size, but I'm thinking the throw was only about 3 or 4 inches, and I had a threaded rubber foot that I put on the end of the rod so it would be able to take the abuse. Let me see if I can get a chance to check for sure for you. I'll try to get back to you within a day or so. Best of luck to you on your prop!


----------



## notjustaphaze (Sep 18, 2010)

Pooky73 this is a link to a forum members sound waves..I just got the time to listen to some and there are several that would be perfect for what you want.


http://www.halloweenforum.com/halloween-music/97000-my-stuff-still-out-there-ya-all.html


----------

